# APHA yearling



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I had also found his filly that I really really liked, but not sure if she is still available. She is a 2yro. Also not very good photos of her. 







I found this photo of her on the breeders website as a youngster.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't see anything "glaring" with either, but better photos are needed for an in depth critique for either one. The pali's neck looked quite short as a baby, but seems to have grown to be more in balance. Love the roans color


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you Tryst. I definitely need better photos of both. I really love the roans color too.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

What breed is the roan? I thought she was my mare I had to really look at the pic lol lol She looks exactly the same cept her hind end is less steep lol My mare just turned 5 and shes an amazing horse! Very smooth, strong and really nice legs. I adopted her from a horse rescue and they didn't know her breed so I'm trying to figure it out or atleast have a guess of what my mare is lol


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

This is her before she shed out her winter coat fully. With her coat fully shed out she looks almost like that one lol and she has 1 pink hoof. I'm sorry I'm intruding on this I just really want to figure out her breed or close to it atleast lol


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

The roan is registered AQHA. I can't see the picture of your mare, can you try to post it again, I'd like to see her.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Hopefully this works. She has whitened out a bunch sense I took this pic


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Her name is Strawberry. She looks like a QH but i thinks shes a cross of some sort because she is gaited


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Shes very cute! She does look very much like a quarter horse.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you! I kind of found her at last minute because I had already decided on another horse to adopt but Strawberry had come back to the rescue because the person that adopted wasn't paying board at his barn and that was a break of contract. I almost didn't go see her but I am soooooooo glad I did! I just got her this Jan and she was very green and now we're training to jump. She is a stubbern one but I couldn't imagine having any other horse! But I will say that the palomino looks put together a lil better but I like the roan more but I may be a lil biased because she looks like my horse so much lol I wish you luck with your choice!!! They both are really cute too!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok one more lol. This guy is from the same farm as the first palomino. I liked the other palomino a bit better at first, but after looking at this guys dam, sire, sister I am liking him better. He seemed quite steep in the rear but seems like he has leveled out. He is also a yearling.
Some younger (spring?) pics














He is obviously not squared up in this one and is napping, so it standing quite under himself behind


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I am not good at conformation, but I like the looks of the first palomino. Everything seems to be "put together" better, looks like he may be a bit stockier then the 2nd one.


----------

